# What is this baby



## ruff72 (Aug 27, 2006)

Last week i was given a small bay bird at the vets which i was told by the finder was a woody. I have looked at the pictures and it does seem like one except it seems very small for the approx age. We have had the bird for 7 days and it was probably 2-3 days old when we got it. Making it 9-10 days old now and it only weighs about 45 gramms. (not weighed it yet today).Feeding a mix of chick crumbs and ready brek, now eating at least 15ml a go but looks a bit full with that amount, but im not 100% convinced its a woodie. I cant post pictures, is there anyone who would let me send them a mobile phone pic and then post it for me. I put this here cos more people seem to look at this bit. Mods please move if need be Thanks


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Since the bird isn't sick or injured....how about we move the thread to woodies forum-just in case, that way the UK moderators/members will (respond) be allerted?

Thank you.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi

Send pic(s) to me if you like

[email protected]

Maybe it's a collared dove or just no kind of pigeon


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Sent you a PM with my phone #


----------

